# Getting rid of plants?



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

I've noticed a few times on here people saying "if I just knew you were looking for such and such a few days ago because I just trimmed a bunch and threw it away..."

Is there anyone who might be interested in trading/donating plants to other people in the forum? 

I know I would be interested and happy to pay postage to get it here if there was someone on the other end who felt like going to the trouble participate. 

Anyone interested?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why not try posting the kind of plants that your looking for. Just make sure they go with the lighting you have. I have sent java moss and others to people on forums just for the price of shipping.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Actually, for us plant newbies, posting when you are about to trim and toss would be helpful. I really don't know what plants I want to get, but if someone offered some up for the price of shipping I would probably jump on it. It would just take a quick search to be sure they were compatible with my tank; easy enough.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok so what your wanting is like

I have to sell 5 Dwarf Sagittaria (Sagittaria subulata) for $15.00 shipped.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Susan, its a RAOK package idea. Prior to trimming, post a thread stating what you are trimming, bag em up when they order them, receiver pays shipping. Its the freebie part of it.

What you posted is the sale part of it, pretty much what is already done and is self explanatory per price.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I know, done a lot of raoks myself on another forum. But have found that usually when I done that it always cost me more than what I asked for. I still do it sometimes. Sent some to another from the board here.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice, yeah I always end up with more then initially thought too

I got a laundry list of plants last week that only cost me 30 shipped, it literally filled 3 tanks FULL.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gee my wife just tossed a bag of plants. *o2


But then in 3 months she will have another bag to toss.


----------

